

Cellphone cameras don't have an optical zoom and nobody knows why - IvanK_net
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/68656/why-cellphone-cameras-dont-have-optical-zoom

======
billyjobob
Erm, some cellphones do have optical zoom, e.g.
[http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxycamera/s4zoom/](http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxycamera/s4zoom/)

~~~
IvanK_net
Well, the question was about optical zoom inside a cellphone-size device
("thin"). The device you mentioned, I would call that a camera with GSM
module.

